# Conformation Critique - Two Year Old Paint Mare



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

So it's been 9 months since I bought Lux, and I wanted to do an updated thread asking for critique on her since she's grown quite a bit. I love learning about conformation and since I am biased as I see her every day, I'm interested in hearing what everyone else sees in her. Myself, for her flaws I think she's a bit posty in the back, her head is slightly too big for her body and not very refined (though these pictures don't show it very well), her eyes are on the smaller side, she's slightly downhill (normal for a baby I guess) and she has small hooves for her size. What do you all think???

Lux is is a registered Paint filly who will be 2 on May 22. She's roughly 14.2 hh in the front, maybe pushing 15 hh in the back. According to the weight tape, she's 950 lbs. She is supposedly bred for cow work, I plan to use her for barrel racing and team penning when she's old enough. Do you think she's conformationally sound for that? Here are her bloodlines Dbr Docs Gunsmoke Qt Paint. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Gee, there's a LOT to like about this filly. From the way you were talking I expected a less well put together girl, but she has very good conformation for her breed.
I dont' think she is all that posty. Some, but her rear cannon is of a correct angle when placed with her hock (back of hock) lining up with the edge of her butt. Straight legs, a wee bit posty, but bones nice and straigt. Both rear and front canons are short, with rear higher than front (good). Her bone is very good overall, pastern length and angle is very good. There is a slight offset of the front canon (look at front view, it looks like the canon bone is offset to the outside , when viewed as a line straigt down from the middle of the upper arm bone down through knee to the pastern) But this is really minimal and I might not be seeing it so well, Because the grass, as a background for the photo, makes it hard to clearly see outlines.
Her back is good, pelvic angle very good. Neck lenght good and ties into shoulder good. Her head isn't as gorgeous as some but I bet when she sheds out she will look better.

All around, she is very well put together. If her feet are small (again, hard for me to see that ), that isn't an issue IF they are good and hard. I rode this paint filly a few years ago who had pony feet, but she was strong as could be and iron hard feet, though she did do better in shoes.

Love your filly.!~


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

My filly will be 2 on May 22 too!! No critique..just wanted to share!! She's a cutie!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I no nothing about confo, but you already know I think she's a cutie.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow she has a perfect confo to me !! wow I really like her I love her straight legs ! and her head and her short back! omg she's lovely !


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone! I love her, she's such a sweetie. 

Thanks for the great critique, Tiny. I know she still has some growing to do, but I just wanted to get a basic idea because my other horse has a lot of soundness issues due to his conformation and I wanted to know if that's what I'm in for her. Sounds like it's not (thank God!). Any one else?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You have evaluated her pretty well herself. What I would add is that she has a great coupling and transition from her back to her rump.. very strong there (and that is very important). I would also add that rump is high and, in the photo taken from the front, her left cannon appears to be offset to the outside.

I like this horse a lot. Her high rump may not be so high when she matures.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Shorter limbs that are well muscled, upright humerus bone leading to nicely closed and shorter shoulder blade - which I believe will lengthen very nicely with maturity, nicely set wither, good shorter back with a strong hind. Pasterns a touch upright at this time. Very deep girth adding western style strength. Very nice type and potentially an outstanding type if the blade lengthens with work. Versatile and athletic.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks to everyone who took the time to critique her. I hope she matures to be pretty balanced and athletic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

